# Δενφταιωκρατία και εσυφταιγωισμός



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2011)

Από τη σημερινή Athens Voice:
«∆ενφταιωκρατία» και «Εσυφταιγωισµός»
Του Νίκου Γεωργιάδη

Από τη µια βρίσκεται ο Μάνος Κατράκης και ο Σπύρος Καλογήρου µε το µονόκλ ως αδίστακτοι πλοιοκτήτες Ρίχτερ (προφανώς γερµανικής καταγωγής) και από την άλλη ο Κούρκουλος, που τους καταγγέλλει επειδή πίεζαν για «κι άλλο κάρβουνο» µε αποτέλεσµα να σκάσουν τα καζάνια.

Στην πραγµατικότητα αυτή η εικόνα έχει συνοψίσει τόµους πολιτικής επιστήµης σε µια απλή εθνική κοσµοθεωρία που επαναλαµβάνεται συνέχεια σε ατέλειωτες εκδοχές: εµείς οι «αθώοι» και οι άλλοι «ένοχοι». Από εδώ τα «Ελ» και από την άλλη τα «Νεφελίµ». Από εδώ το «Γαλατικό Χωριό» και από την άλλη οι «Ρωµαίοι Λεγεωνάριοι». Και το καλό µε αυτή την κοσµοθεωρία, είναι ότι δεν έχουν µεγάλη σηµασία οι λεπτοµέρειες. Ο καθένας µπορεί να την καταλάβει µε µεγάλη ευκολία και να πάρει το µέρος του Κούρκουλου.

Όπως είναι λοιπόν προφανές σε αυτή την κρίση, βρίσκονται σε σύγκρουση για άλλη µια φορά οι δύο βασικές κοσµοθεωρίες, κάτω από νέο αµπαλάζ: από τη µια η θεωρία της «Μηδενικής Ευθύνης» (ή «∆ενφταιωκρατία») κι από την άλλη η θεωρία τού «Μαζί τα Φάγαµε» (ή «Εσυφταιγωισµού»).

Σύµφωνα µε την πρώτη, τη θεωρία της «Μηδενικής Ευθύνης», ο «Λαός» διαχωρίζεται από τους Πολιτικούς του και η Ψήφος του διαχωρίζεται από την Ευθύνη. ∆ηλαδή, δεν φταίει ο αθώος λαός, αλλά οι πολιτικοί που τον διέφθειραν. Ο λαός δεν ήξερε τίποτα και οι πολιτικοί, που τα ξέρουν όλα, δεν τον προστάτευσαν.

Σύµφωνα δηλαδή µε την κοσµοθεωρία αυτή, της «Μηδενικής Ευθύνης», αν κάποιος σου προσφέρει µια θέση αργοµισθίας ή µια θέση τσάτσου, δεν φταις εσύ που την πήρες. Φταίει αυτός που στην προσέφερε, εκµαυλίζοντάς σε. Γιατί αν δεν σου την είχε προσφέρει, θα είχες θέσει κι εσύ τον εαυτό σου στην υπηρεσία της ανάπτυξης, παίρνοντας πρωτοβουλίες αντί να πέφτεις θύµα του πελατειακού κράτους. Μια κοσµοθεωρία, δηλαδή, που στην πραγµατικότητα διαχωρίζει το λαό από τους πολιτικούς του και την ψήφο από την ευθύνη.

Η άλλη κοσµοθεωρία είναι η κοσµοθεωρία της αµοιβαίας ευθύνης. Του «δεν είµαστε αθώοι». Σύµφωνα µε τους υποστηρικτές της, αν πάρεις µια θέση αργοµισθίας ή µια θέση τσάτσου, όταν δεχθείς µια προνοµιακή µεταχείριση, έχεις την ευθύνη αυτής της αποδοχής. Είναι κάτι σαν το νόµο που ορίζει πως αυτός που αποδέχεται προϊόντα εγκλήµατος είναι επίσης υπόλογος. Όχι στον ίδιο βαθµό µε αυτόν που το έκανε, αλλά έχεις κι εσύ ένα µέρος της ευθύνης. Με άλλα λόγια δεν γίνεται δεκτό το επιχείρηµα «δεν ήξερα». ∆ηλαδή, δεν υπάρχει αθώωση λόγω άγνοιας.

Το µόνο παράδοξο είναι ότι από αυτές τις δύο κοσµοθεωρίες, εκείνη που υποστηρίζει ότι «ο λαός δεν έχει καµία ευθύνη αλλά όλη η ευθύνη βαραίνει τους πολιτικούς και τα λαµόγια που τον παρέσυραν και τον δωροδόκησαν» φέρεται ως η πιο φιλολαϊκή!  

Αντίθετα, η θεωρία που υποστηρίζει ότι και αυτός που διορίζεται και αυτός που διασπαθίζει το ελάχιστο χρήµα που του προσφέρουν οι φίλοι του οι πολιτικοί έχει ευθύνη... θεωρείται η αντιλαϊκή. Θεωρείται η ελιτίστικη!

Όµως, στην πραγµατικότητα συµβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Το να µην αναγνωρίζεις ευθύνη στον απλό λαό για τις πράξεις του, δεν είναι σα να τον θεωρείς ένα «ανήλικο» που δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα; Ένα ανοϊκό ον που ακολουθεί ό,τι του λένε και αθωώνεται πάντα λόγω «ευήθειας»; Αυτό δεν προσβάλλει το λαό περισσότερο; ∆εν είναι το ίδιο προσβλητικό µε το να τον αποκαλείς ζώο που πέφτει θύµα της προπαγάνδας των καναλιών; Και όταν τον υποτιµάς έτσι, στην πραγµατικότητα δεν προλειαίνεις το έδαφος για κάποιον που θα τον καθοδηγήσει σωστά;

Όταν, µε άλλα λόγια, αποκαλείς το λαό ανεύθυνο που δεν καταλάβαινε ότι το να τον διορίζουν χαριστικά είναι κακό και που πέφτει απλώς θύµα της γοητείας των επιτήδειων πολιτικών και των media, στην πραγµατικότητα τον παγιδεύεις εξίσου. Του προσφέρεις µεν την αθώωση λόγω βλακείας, αλλά ταυτόχρονα του δείχνεις ότι έχει ανάγκη χειραγώγησης, γιατί έχει το ακαταλόγιστο και δεν είναι ικανός να αποφασίσει µόνος του. 

Αντίθετα, όταν λες ότι ο λαός έχει ευθύνη όταν διορίζεται σε µια θέση αργοµισθίας, στην πραγµατικότητα αναγνωρίζεις τη νοηµοσύνη του. Στην πραγµατικότητα δηλαδή, η θεωρία της ανευθυνότητας αντιµετωπίζει το λαό σαν ηλίθιο και η δεύτερη σαν συνένοχο. Μόνο που όταν τον θεωρείς συνένοχο, στην πραγµατικότητα αναγνωρίζεις επίσης τη δυνατότητα βελτίωσης. Ενώ όταν τον θεωρείς ηλίθιο, είναι σα να του πουλάς «αθώωση», όπως οι άλλοι του πουλάνε διορισµούς, για να τον θαµπώσεις. Με άλλα λόγια, να του αλλάξεις απλώς «χειραγωγούς» που πάλι θα αποφασίζουν για λογαριασµό του. Να περάσει από την επήρεια της παλιάς άρχουσας ελίτ στην προπαγάνδα της καινούργιας.

Εξάλλου, όταν αναγνωρίζεις την πλήρη ανευθυνότητα για τα δεινά σε κάποιον, υποκρύπτεται και άλλη µια παγίδα: τον απαλλάσσεις και από τις ευθύνες για ό,τι καλό κάνει. ∆εν του αναγνωρίζεις µερίδιο ούτε σε αυτά που έχει πετύχει. ∆ηλαδή και αυτά κάποιοι άλλοι τα κάναν για λογαριασµό του.

(Και extra bonus κίνδυνος: Αν φταίει µόνο ο «διαφθορέας» και όχι ο «διαφθειρόµενος», τότε τι εµποδίζει τον Τάσο Μαντέλη να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν φταίει αυτός αλλά οι «κακοί» της Siemens;)

Από την άλλη, βέβαια, και η θεωρία τού «Μαζί τα φάγαµε», υποκρύπτει µια εξίσου ύπουλη παγίδα: το «περασµένα, ξεχασµένα». Το «αφού φταίµε όλοι, δεν φταίει κανείς, άρα, µεγάλε, µην την ψάχνεις για τιµωρία και απόδοση ευθυνών». Είναι σα να λέει ότι οι αδίστακτοι πλοιοκτήτες Ρίχτερ και οι Κούρκουλοι βρίσκονται στο ίδιο στρατόπεδο και θα µοιράζονταν το ναύλο εξίσου.

Φυσικά σηµασία δεν έχει ποια από τις δύο κοσµοθεωρίες είναι η σωστή, αλλά ότι κάθε γνώµη που εκφράζεται δηµόσια, δεν µπορεί παρά να ανήκει, φανερά ή συγκεκαλυµµένα, σε µια από τις δύο αυτές πλευρές. Ή θα είσαι µε αυτούς ή µε τους άλλους. Γιατί έτσι γίνεται σε συνθήκες πολέµου. Οι αφορισµοί είναι πιο εύκολοι από τη λογική. Και δεν χωράνε «γκρίζες περιοχές» και οι δεύτερες σκέψεις ισοδυναµούν µε προδοσία.

Μόνο που όπως συµβαίνει σε κάθε πόλεµο, έτσι και σε αυτόν, εκείνος που βγαίνει στην πραγµατικότητα νικητής δεν είναι κάποια πλευρά από τις δύο, αλλά αυτοί που πουλάνε τα (ιδεολογικά) πολεµοφόδια. Και, sorry, αυτοί είναι οι µόνοι που τους συµφέρει πραγµατικά να υπάρχουν ανά πάσα στιγµή συνθήκες πολέµου ανάµεσα σε δύο στεγανές κοσµοθεωρίες.
_Υ.Γ. Και στο κάτω-κάτω, µόνο στις συνθήκες πολέµου ενός Γαλατικού Χωριού µπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή η απαίτηση «Όχι, δεν θα τραγουδήσεις!»._​


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Μόνο να θυμόμαστε πάντα ότι, ακόμα κι όταν βοηθούν τα απλουστευτικά σχήματα, προσφέρονται μόνο για συνθήματα και αρθρίδια. Αν είναι υπεραπλουστευτικό το σχήμα «οι μαύροι πολιτικοί και ο πάλλευκος λαός», εξίσου απλουστευτικό είναι και το σχήμα «ο γκρίζος λαός και οι λίγο πιο γκρίζοι πολιτικοί». Στη ζωή έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα αφόρητα πολύπλοκο φάσμα από το πάλλευκο ως το κατάμαυρο που δεν κάνει καμιά διάκριση ανάμεσα σε λαό και πολιτικούς.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2011)

Συμφωνώ. Το κεντρικό νόημα του άρθρου ήταν αυτό που μου τράβηξε την προσοχή, ότι δηλαδή οι εκλέγοντες δεν είναι άμοιροι ευθυνών για τα προβλήματά τους.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2011)

Μου τα χαλάει λίγο με τα ελιτίστικα ο αρθρογράφος. Ελίτ μπορεί να υπάρξει και με ενημερωμένη και μορφωμένη και ό,τι άλλο θες μη-ελίτ (δε λέω λαός γιατί και οι ελίτ ανήκουν στην κοινωνία). 
Ίσως αντί για "μαζί τα φάγαμε" θα έπρεπε να λέμε "επωφεληθήκαμε όλοι", που είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα, αλλά δεν ακούγεται τόσο πιασάρικο.


----------

